

Show HN: Export/embed a Dropbox folder as a gallery - ftfish
http://fourtonfish.com/#dropshow
Hi all.<p>I'm working on a small web app that lets you export/embed any Dropbox folder as an HTML gallery.<p>Some technical details: The app requires full Dropbox access, but this is only to get a list of folders and navigate through them. No files are stored on my server, everything is done through Dropbox and your browser. The whole things is done in javascript/jQuery using the "official" javascript implementation of the Dropbox API (https://www.dropbox.com/developers/core/sdk).<p>Usage: After logging into Dropbox and connecting the app, choose a folder with images you want to use. After it's loaded, you can either save the gallery inside the app's folder in your Dropbox (generated files will include time and date of creation) and optionally download the HTML file directly from Dropbox or click the Embed button to get the HTML code.<p>You can see a more detailed how-to with screenshots at www.fourtonfish.com/dropshowgallery/howto<p>The app is in a pretty early stage, but I would like to start getting feedback and make sure the core of the app is working. I plan to add customization options for the gallery, different styles etc.<p>Direct link: www.fourtonfish.com/dropshowgallery<p>A note: I don't think this should be a problem yet, but just in case: while the app is in development mode, only 100 users can connect to it (5 slots are already taken) - this is a Dropbox limitation.<p>I would appreciate any feedback on the app (design, functionality etc).<p>Thanks in advance, have a great day everyone :)
======
ftfish
Hi all.

I'm working on a small web app that lets you export/embed any Dropbox folder
as an HTML gallery.

Some technical details: The app requires full Dropbox access, but this is only
to get a list of folders and navigate through them. No files are stored on my
server, everything is done through Dropbox and your browser. I'm using pretty
much only javascript/jQuery and the "official" javascript implementation of
the Dropbox API (<https://www.dropbox.com/developers/core/sdk>).

Usage: After logging into Dropbox and connecting the app, choose a folder with
images you want to use. After it's loaded, you can either save the gallery
inside the app's folder in your Dropbox (generated files will include time and
date of creation) and optionally download the HTML file directly from Dropbox
or click the Embed button to get the HTML code.

You can see a more detailed how-to with screenshots at
<http://www.fourtonfish.com/dropshowgallery/howto>

The app is in a pretty early stage, but I would like to start getting feedback
and make sure the core of the app is working. I plan to add customization
options for the gallery, different styles etc.

Direct link: <http://www.fourtonfish.com/dropshowgallery>

A note: I don't think this should be a problem yet, but just in case: while
the app is in development mode, only 100 users can connect to it (5 slots are
already taken) - this is a Dropbox limitation.

I would appreciate any feedback on the app (design, functionality etc).

Thanks in advance, have a great day everyone :)

